# Short protocol - worried dose seems really low!



## Taylorblue (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all, 


I'm 42 and I've just signed up for short protocol IVF with CRGW in Cardiff.  As my AMH was good (17.5) they've suggested 75iu Menopur for my first cycle. Having googled it to death, it seems like they only use a dose that low for IUI. I understand that the short protocol IVF is designed to produce less eggs, but I'm worried that a dose that low is only going to produce 1 or 2, which drops chances of having some to put back in! Anyone had a low dose on short protocol? How many eggs did you get? Do you think they'd adjust dose if it looks like only a couple of eggs are likely?
Thank you in advance for any help! 
X


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Taylorblue
Your AMH looks great, agree that your suggested dose looks on the low side. Are they going to do other  checks (FSH and AFC) before they decide on your dose? If you are not happy with what they have suggested I would question it. I have a low AMH , but have usually been on a dose of 450+. How have you responded before and what has your dose been? Maybe this should be the starting point? x


----------



## Taylorblue (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you Beattie2 for reply. They didn't do fsh or afc although they scanned ovaries and said all was good... Maybe I need to have a chat with them. I know I wasn't on a big dose when I did long protocol but it's been 4 years and can't remember. Maybe I should call old clinic too... I know fsh back then was 6.1. I wonder because I've signed up for 2 package cycle that they are more "seeing how I go with first" but its just frustrating! I guess I'll have to be braver and question stuff! 
Thanks again for taking time to reply 
X


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello Taylor -blue,

I am CRGW too. 

We had our first cycle 4 years ago at IVF wales - we did SP witha dose of 75menopur as were doing IUI first.  I responded with too many follicles so upped it to 150 for the last few days when we converted to IVF/ICSi (did icsi on the day). 

If it makes you feel better I ended up with 13 follicles 8 11 eggs and 8 fertilised embies. Two good ones put back in and now have a very active little three year old. 

Luckily i had my treatment notes from last cycle when we had our first appt with CRGW. They have decided to do LP this time but with a dose of 150 menopur.  Still down regulating and waiting for a bleed so can't say yet how I have responded. Hoping if all goes well to have EC week of 30 June.

If when they scan you they think the dose needs changing then they can increase it for the rest of the cycle.  If you are concerned then given them a ring. They will usually take a message and someone will phone you back - it is never a problem. 

Did you know that if you looked under areas and Wales, there is a CRGW thread.


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

I started on 75, they then see how you are going and can up your dose as necessary depending on how you respond. If in doubt ask them though and I am sure they will explain x


----------



## Taylorblue (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you girls, that does make me feel better! I'm terrible for obsessing and googling everything! I guess I should relax a little and trust they know what they are doing! Just waiting for AF before I can book in... My like clockwork AF is now 2 days late with no signs of making an appearance, it's just typical! Must not stress! ;-)
Good luck with your cycle talking frog... Sending postive vibes xx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

We may end up cycling together then.  I am down regging  now and waiting for AF.  Baseline scan booked for Wednesday.


----------



## Taylorblue (Jul 13, 2009)

AF arrived today, but not due to start down reg till day 21 (so July) as on short protocol... So really next cycle is when I start... EC week of 28 July I think!  Fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Taylorblue - glad your AF arrive.  My last one was two days earlier than I thought, but since down regging have not had a bleed yet. Hoping she arrives in the morning otherwise may be delayed.  

if you are not down regging until day 21 it sounds like you are on long protocol too.  I think with short protocol you would usually take something such as supracur for down regulation and something such as menopur for stimulation at the same time.  With LP you start on day 21 of your cycle to down regulate, then have a baseline scan after your bleed(to check your lining is thin enough) before you start stimming (while still down regging so that the follicles do not release early).  Either way you will then have a trigger injection about 36 hours before egg collection.  There are some useful downloads on the CRGW website too. Good luck.


----------



## Taylorblue (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey talking frog, hope AF has arrived for you now too! 
I'm confused with short protocol and IVF lite I think... It's definitely different from last cycle when I had to sniff for what seemed an eternity to switch off hormones... This time I take 5 days of tablets on 21st day... Bleed, baseline scan day 1 or 2, start stimms with something to stop natural OV, then trigger and EC. All done and dusted in a month... Definitely shorter than last time!
Been catching up with CRGW thread... Lots of reading!


----------

